# Christmas Wreath I made



## Jackie Woosley (Nov 30, 2013)

Wreath over fireplace mantel


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Very pretty! You are ready for Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## Merlene (Apr 15, 2013)

What a lovely way to make a wreath. I have a lot of bows that I have kept from presents. I reuse them but I love this idea. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your wreath looks so pretty in place!


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Enjoy the holidays - this is a lovely wreath!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks beautiful on your mantel.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice job!! Very pretty!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

So festive!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great color combination. I like it.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

The wreath is beautiful.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful, I will try that next year so clever and like Christmas.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nicely done.. well balanced and color choice is perfect.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Admin please remove double post


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely wreath, & Nativity scene.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

looks very nice


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

That polka dot is really cute!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very festive!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful wreath!!!!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice wreath! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Just make sure those animals don't nibble on that bottom ribbon!
Very nice, isn't it wonderful to be able to individualize the decorations?


----------

